# Natural Instinct Samples



## bluepoolshark (Apr 17, 2012)

Do Natural Instinct offer samples of their products? 

I hope to feed our puppy on it when we have picked her up in a fortnight but obviously don't want to order 5kg of something she might not like!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Give them a call - they are really helpful. They do have some retail outlets, but I can't see any in your area. There are also some mobile delivery services that sell it. NI might know if there is anyone covering your area. Or maybe someone on here who lives in your area might be able to give you a sample.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Our breeder arranged for a free sample pack to be sent to us which included about 4 weeks worth of food, plus some other samples. We placed our first paid for order yesterday and the delivery arrived this morning.

I would suggest that you give NI a cheeky phone call. They've been extremely helpful for us and I'm sure they would be only too happy to help - after all it's in their interests for your puppy to get a taste for their food.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

If you lived a bit nearer to me you could have had the unwanted 1kg of NI Puppy food that I have in my freezer! (BBE July 2012)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm lucky in that I live pretty close to their outlet / factory in Camberley. When I first went in there they gave me LOADS of free stuff to try.. I was actually pretty embarrassed!! I think the delivery charge might be a killer if you are expecting it to be delivered but nothing ventured.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh like others have said I think they would oblige, when we had a cockapoo meet last year they sent me samples for everyone, I covered the postage which i think was about £6 but they did send alot. They are really approachable so I'd give them a ring, let us know how you get on x


----------

